# Worth taking coke?



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi!

I've been reading some threads about coke, and no one has really said anything bad about it, except the day after of course. So, is it worth taking it, I mean do people with DP get something out of it? I've read some scary shit about amphetamine, psychosis for example, so maybe coke is to prefer?

Would appreciate quick answers, going away soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive had amphetamine psychosis ,its more weird than scary.
Ive only tried coke once and thought it was shit....I dont think its a good idea to use recreational drugs to fix youir problems....it could open up a whole new ball game.And if anyone here would actually tell you to take it then they are doing nothing less drug pushing[something ive been arested for yrs ago,plain stupid.

Take care
Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

i dunno you're drug history so it'd be hard to say, i got dp from pot and now i can barely have a beer or 2, so for me it'd be a big no no, but who knows, everyone is diff


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Cocaine can cause psychosis if you take a high enough dose or take it for a extended period of time. I once got "cracked out" when i had been up smoking crack (same drug just in a smokable base form instead of hydrochloride and is a much more intense shorter high) and drinking for 3 days. Everything on the table or floor looked like pieces of crack and it creeped the shit outta me.

I never got addicted to the stuff but some people become really addicted and if you think you have problems now wait till you get hooked on that. The stuff can make people rather jittery and unless it was really good coke id get nervous on it. Coke cut with amphetamines is pretty common and getting that crap really sucks from what ive seen. Also since it's a stimulant it can make dp/dr worse and may god have mercy on your soul the next day. The comedown is terrrible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably coz its cut with speed...speed come down is hell,I used to take more to get rid of the come down but then the come down just gets worse...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It does not have to be cut with amphetamines (speed) to cause a awful comedown or psychosis. Cocaine is well capable of causing that on it's own.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

try lsd people have been know to actually be cured from dp/dr not all people though
i read this in feeling unreal
but u shouldnt really try rec drugs to cure dp/dr but if u are to try any drugs try lsd


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> It does not have to be cut with amphetamines (speed) to cause a awful comedown or psychosis. Cocaine is well capable of causing that on it's own.


Well as you know ive only tried coke once and it did shit,so i didnt get any comedown...I was also told that the comedown from coke was mild compared to speed.If I had known coke also had a shitty comedown i never would of even tried it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

adderall is similar , you could get that perscribed and see if you like it


----------



## KelvinS (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had DP for twelve years now, and started using coke as I used to feel better for a few days after I had it, the DP seemed to be almost bearable for a few days afterwards. I have not used coke now for a while ..and have also not felt this bad in years. I am not sure why this is, but would not suggest messing with coke as I think long term it can only make the DP worse.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> adderall is similar , you could get that perscribed and see if you like it


Did you take adderall?
Did you have refractory depression?
It's basically, speed isn?t it?
In the good old days they used to prescribe amphetamines for DP.
I am beginning to wonder. 
Like I said to someone - cure us during the day with stimulants then put us to bed with sleeping pills.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya adderall is like legal speed


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont they prescribe that for attention deficit disorder?....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Dont they prescribe that for attention deficit disorder?....


Think only if you are a kid.
It has the opposite affect on kids, like ritalin.
.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

yea adderall was big recently in the whole, "taking it so that you could stay up all night and study"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya in colleges in the states that's what everyone does. Take adderall and pump out 15 essays in one night. LMAO at the pharmaceutical companies who think they're helping our nation. LMAO even more at the dumb a$$ doctors who prescribe them to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I know right, doctors are so quick to prescribe shit YET, yesterday i had trouble getting fucking amoxicillin for my strep throat, i was blown away, luckily i got it from another doctor, but seriously, they'll give adderall and oxy out like that, but wont give someone amox? blows my effin mind.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You ought to take a pro-biotic if your taking amoxicillan. I use to get throat infections from the bacteria in the ocean from surfing. I'd get like 5-7 a year and I always took anti-biotics. The problem is they kill the good bacteria you have and the bad. So now I have yeast overgrowth in my guy and my tongue has bad yeast build up which sucks when you are trying to get chicks and you have a cheddar mouth. Try going to a naturopathic doctor. Not homeopathic - Naturopathic. They are way better than MD's and homeopath's if you are having problems.


----------

